# What color is this horse?



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I know, you have probably seen this title a zillion times before, but Without saying anything else, what color do you think this horse is? I just need second opinions, pretty much to prove someone else wrong- or to say that she was right, but I know I'm right :lol:











I don't need explanation on color genetics, just post what you think the color is... Sorry if the lighting is throwing you off, this seems to be her excuse.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I see a faint "blaze" on it's face and otherwise the skin looks dark. I'm thinking it's a grey. If it's a horse over 10 I would def think it's a very faded grey as they continue fading with age. My friend has a grey paint that used to have prominent grey spots but now he looks pure white, you can barely see his spots when he is wet.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Grey without any doubt or hesitation.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

The other girl seems convinced that he's a cremello, and blames it on Quote; "Its a cremello. The way the light shines, it might look like its another breed."


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Someone needs to learn her that cremello's have pink skin.

"Palomino's are a type of cremello" Ack. Statements like that make me want to gag. I could _maybe_ understand cremello is a type of palomino, since 1 cream is palomino and cremello is 2...but it's still wrong. That's like saying chestnut is a type of bay.

And how does the light change her breed? <_<

And I agree, Tanner, telling that person that her horse is actually grey and not cremello could have been _very _offensive! The NERVE of you! LOL


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You should also tell her that Cremello is not a breed. =P

Agree on grey with a blaze. You can also look at the eyes.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I would also say grey, due to the face markings  its a lovely horse!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Grey most defiantly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I sent her a message, as she suggested, and I said "Cremellos have pink skin. Your horse has dark skin- except for the spot where there's a white marking" 

They replied "... Its nose is pink. The lighting makes it look different." 
Ugh, again with the lighting excuse! 

I am not going to reply back, because I do not want to get into it with her(or get a board warning for being stubborn- and right), because I KNOW I am right, not just in an arrogant know-it-all way, but because that horse is no way in hell a cremello. I should've told her that cremellos have pink skin and BLUE frickin eyes and that horse is does not have either of those. By the way, I hope she sees this, in an evil-ish way >=D 

Oh, I know what I said, pointing out that hers was way off was rude indeed, but I think it is her being the more ignorant out of the two of us. Before I posted that, I was contemplating whether to post it or not 


Anyone else care to share their opinion?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

To add on to above post; 

I asked some of my other friends on a horse riders thread of that forum(some of them may be looking at this ) and every one of them said grey. To be exact, 5 people... and counting  

Just 'cause it makes me feel good. 

Okay, now I'm done swimming in my right-ness and being arrogant.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Very likely grey, but I also wouldn't rule out a very light palomino...many of them are almost white...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ and, it's amazing how many people think that a very light palomino IS a cremello. -nods- my mother did. For the longest time. Had a big fight with her over the issue a couple of years ago. Won, by referring her to genetics and science. She said, "20 years ago we didn't have all of this. If it was light cream it was cremello, if it was gold it was palomino, and if it was red it was chestnut"... in reference to the chestnut/pali/cremello thing. And, "palominos don't have black in their manes/tails", re a horse I knew that had a BLACK BLACK tail, which was of course the accepted knowledge before the genetic testing came out (which was when Mum did all her learning). We now know that's not true, and that pali's CAN have black in their tails (thanks to sooty).


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

blue eyed pony said:


> ^ and, it's amazing how many people think that a very light palomino IS a cremello. -nods- my mother did. For the longest time. Had a big fight with her over the issue a couple of years ago. Won, by referring her to genetics and science. She said, "20 years ago we didn't have all of this. If it was light cream it was cremello, if it was gold it was palomino, and if it was red it was chestnut"... in reference to the chestnut/pali/cremello thing. And, "palominos don't have black in their manes/tails", re a horse I knew that had a BLACK BLACK tail, which was of course the accepted knowledge before the genetic testing came out (which was when Mum did all her learning). We now know that's not true, and that pali's CAN have black in their tails (thanks to sooty).


Yeah, when my horse Casper was born 12 years ago, he looked just like a cremello because you couldn't see his spots yet (he's a palomino leopard)...when I walked outside and saw him, it was like what the heck? Daddy is a light palomino, but Momma, who is a chestnut varnish roan that hadn't started to color out until after Casper was born, is obviously not cream...:rofl:


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

@ Faceman; Very true, it could be a very light palomino, the girl who originally posted it on the other forum doesn't know anything about it (obviously), she just found it off google as a bid for a piece of art in which you had to post a picture of a cremello barrel racing to win it. 

Point of this thread; this horse is not cremello.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

hahaha cuuuute!

Here's me with my boring obvious bay and my pretty (but obvious) buckskin, looking at buying a boring chestnut. No spots or nothin'! sigh... ah to have a black spotted blanket warmblood cross... -dreams-


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, horse is definitely not a cremello- I see gray skin and dark eyes, which a cremello will never have.

Almost certain the horse is gray. I doubt light pali because there's no gold hue to the coat, but that could always be lighting.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's definitely not a pally in bad light. The mane is the same colour as the body - light may change how we perceive the colour, but it would change both the coat and the mane, not just one.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I doubted it was anything but grey from the beginning. 

I almost got a board warning for being rude on the other forum ;P She said it was 'borderline' rude, and that was why I didn't get an official bad mark. Oh well, not the first time =D


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> It's definitely not a pally in bad light. The mane is the same colour as the body - light may change how we perceive the colour, but it would change both the coat and the mane, not just one.


I have to disagree with you there. Lots of palominos have a base color and mane color that are virtually indistinguishable. There is even a name for virtually white palominos - Isabella Palominos. While most palominos are golden in color with white manes, comparing mane to base color cannot be used as the sole factor in determining if a horse is palomino. Again, I agree the horse is probably grey, but that determination cannot be made conclusively with the information/picture provided, as palomino is also a possibility until that possibility is eliminated by additional information...


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I highly doubt that this certain horse is a palomino /: 

I mean, it _is_ possible, I have seen a nearly white pally, but I think the horse in question is definitely grey. 

You can't blame it on just bad light? That's the factor that caused this mess! -They thought it was cremello- which it is most definitely not, and used bad lighting as an excuse. If it was bad light, it would affect the entire photo, not just the horse. 

This is bad lighting, and could be mistaken for anything; 
http://forums.steves-digicams.com/a...ot-circus-zingaro-fz20-fa1504a-zingaro_hf.jpg
Maybe a bit extreme example, but anyway, it's not bad light.

Also;
From personal experience, it's near impossible to get a decent or non-fuzzy photo on bad, or low-light conditions.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It wouldn't so much be that the lighting is bad, so much as the white balance could be off on the photo, making it appear cooler/bluer than it actually is. 

Again, I don't think that's the case here, especially with the warm tones evident in the tail's color (which is very typical of a horse that's not quite finished graying out or in a very dirty/stained "white" tail. Since the horse is otherwise very presentable, I doubt the tail is that dirty)


----------



## Gallopingiggles (Jul 26, 2012)

Front on picture it's kind of hard to really get the color, especially when photographing Cremolla variations. They are very hard to get a acurrate color in a well lit arena or outside.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Gallopingiggles said:


> Front on picture it's kind of hard to really get the color, especially when photographing Cremolla variations. They are very hard to get a acurrate color in a well lit arena or outside.


Lighting or not, a cremello has blue eyes.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, it's not very hard to get an accurate color on a cremello, especially outside in good, natural light.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

_This Horse Is_*GREY!*


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Put it this way when she goes around telling people she has a cremello..she will get laughed at. Just make sure you are there when that happens


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, well most of the people on that forum don't know squat about horse colors, or horses in general.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

If you look closely you can see the grey marbling in the horses front legs around its knees. Don't know too much about cremellos but pretty positive they don't have that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the general concensus. The horse looks like it is most likely gray, though I wouldn't completely rule out a very pale palomino. I don't see anything that even remotely says cremello to me. If it was a cremello, it's eye wouldn't be nearly that dark, seeing as how cremello's have lighter colored skin and light eyes


----------

